# Cone Biopsy - VERY slow recovery



## Guest

I recently had my 2nd cone biopsy and had hoped that my recovery this time would be quicker than the last, which was six months before I felt comfortable enough for exercise of any kind!







It's been three months since my last one and I am still sore daily, and it's aggrevated by exercise. I have done a bit of research on the web and it seems that most expect to recover after about 1 week! Has anyone had a cone biopsy, if so would be grateful to hear about your experience.


----------



## JenS

Sorry you are experiencing so much pain. I am not sure what a "cone biopsy" actually is???? I had a colopscopy and biopsy (cervix).


----------



## Guest

Hello Aus Chick,I will have a cone biopsy done in 2 months. Can you tell me a little bit more about the procedure? The doctor's office told me it takes about 1 hour, they use local anesthesia and that the recovery time is about 2 days. As I mentioned in another post, I just had a baby (C-section) so I wanted to know how this procedure is.Thank you in advance


----------



## Guest

Hi Smiles,I found the procedure itself non-traumatic, however this time did ask for some pain medication straight after the operation, but the next day the pain had subsided somewhat, but then for me it seems to take 3-6 months before I get back to being capable of full exercise function. I hope that you don't experience the same.Since I have been doing research to try to find out if this is normal, I've come across a number of things that you might want to ask your doctor about. Apparently a cone biopsy 'can' at times make getting pregnant more difficult and sometimes complicate birth, due to scar tissue. I'm not planning to have kids so didn't concern me, however I would have thought that the doctor should have discussed this with me beforehand, especially since this is my second!Two days might be ambitious for recovery from what I've read however most women seem to recover fully in 1-2 weeks, hence my concern!Good luck, check back in to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Guest

Hi JenS,If you have had a cervix biopsy then I presume this means that your biopsy results were clear. This time I had a cervix biopsy and there were CIN2 cells present which meant I had to take the next step to remove the abnormal cells. Essentially they operate to remove a piece of your cervix, the shape of a cone.Were the results of your cervix biopsy clear?


----------



## JenS

My pap smear was abnormal, so the doctor did some cervical biopsies. They showed some changes in cells and inflammation, so he did CYROSURGERY (freezing of some cells of the cervix). This was 5 years ago. Pap smears have been fine since that time.


----------



## Guest

I finally found another gyno and went for a second opinion - she suspects an infection from the operation so it's antibiotics for another week and then back again for another exam. Let's hope the antibiotics clear it up & I can get back to the gym and life in general!


----------

